# Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen kommt hier mein Bericht von einer Woche Familien-/Angelurlaub in Langeland, welchen wir in der Zeit von 07.08 - 14.08.2010 in Bukkemose verbrachten. 

Nachdem Auto und Hänger am Abend geladen wurden hies es um 02.00 Uhr aufstehn und ab gings in Richtung Norden. 

Denkste....... kurz nach Abfahrt bemerkte ich, dass mein Anhänger nicht richtig angekoppelt war..... als er mich plötzlich überholte. Zum Glück nichts größeres passiert, nur Kabel der Steckdose ab. Trotzdem dauerte es mehr als 2 Stunden als wir dann endlich loskamen. 

Nach endlos langen 900 km und einigen Staus kamen wir dann endlich gg. 18.30 Uhr auf der Insel an. 

Erstmals in diesem Jahr hatte ich bei Morten über Haus und Boot gebucht....... und ich habe es absolut nicht bereut. Ein ganz netter und hilfbereiter Kerl kann ich nur sagen. Keinesfalls so kleinlich wie die Damen und Herren bei Novasol. Nach einem ersten kurzen Plauder und Bootsübernahme ging es dann ab in Richtung Haus. 

Wirklich tolles Haus, was wir da gebucht hatten mit einem richtigen Fischputzraum. Als Boot hatten wir eine Ryds 460 auf Trailer, mit 15 PS Aussenboarder. 

Da es in erster Linie ein Familienurlaub war Frühaufstehen angesagt und so klingelte am Sonntag bereits um 05.30 Uhr der Wecker. Zusammen mit meinem Sohnemann, meiner Tochter und deren Anhang ging es zur ersten Ausfahrt in Richtung roter Turm. 

Nachdem wir einem ersten Stop bei 17-18 Meter einige kleinere Exemplare landen konnten brachen wir sofort ab und fuhren hinter den roten Turm. Hier konnten wir auf einem Plateau um die 18 Meter innerhalb von ca. 1,5 Stunden 26 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 65 cm landen. 

Gefischt haben wir ausschließenlich mit rot-schwarzen Pilker zwischen 60-80 Gramm. Ca. 80 cm über dem Pilker hing noch ein Japanroter Twister an einem Seitenarm. 

Nun zog es uns die letzte Stunde noch in tieferen Gebiete der Fahrrinne. Hier fischten wir mit Pilker von max. 100 Gramm. 

Hier begannen wir unsere Drift in Richtung Norden bei einer Tiefe von 47 Metern. Nachdem mein Sohn zunächst zwei Dorsche um die 60 cm fangen konnte, kam bei mir bei einer Kante, welche von 45 auf 40 Meter stieg ein kräftiger Anbiss. 

Der anschließende Drill dauerte ca. 15 - 20 Minuten ehe ein Prachtexemplar von genau 100 cm und einem Gewicht von 19 Pfund im Kescher lag. Der Fisch hing nicht am Pilker sondern am Beifänger.

Gegen 10 Uhr war die erste Ausfahrt beendet und wir slippten gut gelaunt unser Boot. 

Hier die ersten Fotos.


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

.... und weiter gehts.

Nach dem Frühstück fuhren wir erst mal zu Thomas ins Angelgeschäft nach Spodsberg um den Fisch wiegen zu lassen. Schon eines vorab..... der Fisch reichte zum Fisch der Woche im Angelzentrum Langeland.

Am Abend fuhren wir nochmals für 2 Stunden raus. Hier konnten wir nochmals 10 schöne Pfannendorsche ziehen.  Auch hier ein einwähnestwerter Drill in einer Tiefe von 35 Metern. 

Am Pilker hing ein Dorsch von ca. 2,5 kg und am Beifänger einer von knapp 6 kg. 

Herrlich diese Drills wenn man denk, dass ich mit einer Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30 - 60 Gramm. Da geht Dir echt was ab, wenn sich die Rute bis zum Anschlag biegt. 

Der Beifänger hatte dann auch ausgedient. Der Twister sammt Haken, welcher zwei Dorsche von 6 bzw. 9,5 brachte, bekommt ein Ehrenplatz in meinem Partyraum und durfte ab diesem Zeitpunkt den Rest des Angelurlaubs im warmen Ferienhaus geniesen. 

Montag früh ging es wieder um von 06.00 - 10.00 Uhr raus. An diesem Tag mussten wird die Fische suchen. So konnten wir trotzdem 18 schöne Dorsche landen. 

Mit schönen Dorschen meine ich die Fische, die größer als 50 cm waren. 

Alle kleineren wurden schonend wieder zurück gesetz. 

Dienstag befischten wir kleineren Plateaus im Bereich der grünen Tonne. Bis auf die oben erwähnten Fänge, bissen die schönen Fische fast alle in einer Tiefe von 17 - 19 Metern. 
Als wir gegen 10.00 Uhr unser Boot slippten hatten wir 26 Filetdorsche im Kübel liegen. 

Hier die nächsten Fotos......


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

..... Fortsetzung ....

Am Mittwoch war angelfreier Tag und wir machten einen Familienauflug ins BonbonLand. Wirklich nur zu empfehlen. Ein toller Freizeitpark mit vielen Atraktionen.


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

..... Fortsetzung .....

Freitag ging es wieder gg. 06.00 Uhr auf die See.

Nachdem wir uns am Mittwoch Abend noch mit Morten unterhalten hatten die Vorhersagen für Donnerstag nur in den frühen Morgenstunden gut waren, stiegen wir an diesem Tag bereits um 5 Uhr auf. 

Auch an diesem Morgen wurden mit rot-schwarzen Pilken (max. 80 Gramm) mit einem Beifänger in Tiefen von 17-19 Meter im Bereich der grünen Tonne bzw. roten Turmes gefischt. Gegen 09.30 Uhr brachen wir auf Grund aufkommenen starken Ostwindes ab und konnten immerhin 34 Dorsche von 50 cm bis 3,5 kg zählen.

Ich kann nur immer wieder erwähnen. Ein herrliches Fischen mit leichten Ruten. 

Freitag fuhren wir gg. 06.00 Uhr raus. Wie an den Vortagen konnten wie Fische bis ca. 3,5 kg landen. Gegen 10.00 Uhr waren wir alle den Tränen nahe, da wir wussten, dass es nun wieder 8 Monate dauert, bis wir unsere Pilker auswerfen dürfen. 

An diesem Vormittag fischen wir die ersten 2 Stunden in Tiefen um ca. 18 Meter. Die letzten 2 Stunden liesen wir uns wieder in der Fahrrinne treiben. Hier erwähnenswert war eine Doublette mit zwei Fischen von ca. 3,5 kg. Am Ende hatten wir 38 schöne Dorsche im Kübel liegen. 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

schöner Bericht und klasse Fänge habt ihr da gehabt !!! :m
ein Glück das die Geschichte mit dem Anhänger so gut ausgegangen ist .. |uhoh:


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

... und noch ein paar Fotos ....


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

.... und noch ein paar Fotos .....


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Eine tolle Woche ging leider viel zu schnell um. 

Wir haben über 150 Dorsche über 50 cm gefangen, welche ein Filetgewicht von ca. 50 kg auf die Waage brachten..... da kann man wirklich nicht meckern.

Das Team von Haus und Boot kann man nur empfehlen. Sie waren bei Fragen stehts bemüht. Sowohl Haus und auch Boot waren super. 

Nach 15 Jahren konnte ich meine Frau nun endlich davon überzeugen, dass es auch in Dänemark schön sein kann. Auch ihr hat es sehr gut gefallen und sie meinte auf der Heimfahrt, dass sie im nächsten Jahr gerne für 2 Wochen nach Langeland fahren würde. Da lachte mein Herz sofort und meinte zu ihr, dass ich ihr diesen Wunsch werde ich Dir ganz sicher erfüllen.

Nun heisst es wieder warten bis zum 21. April. Denn dann sind wir wieder mit der Männertruppe auf langeland.

Allen, die demnächst nach Langeland fahren, wünsche ich gute Fänge und ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jannisO (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

sehr schöner Bericht von dir Michael #6
es hat mir Freude bereitet diesen genüsslich zu inhalieren.
aus meiner Sicht der beste Bericht aus DK, welchen ich bisher gelesen habe.
kurze Frage jedoch von mir. kannste mir PM die Anschrift vom BonbonLand senden.
meine Familie ist dieses Jahr auch dabei und mir sagt das BonbonLand nichts.
danke dir


----------



## kokanee (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Klasse Bericht, schöne Bilder, werde ab 21.08.10:vik: in Bukkemose sein. Mal sehn ob ihr noch ein paar Fische im Teich gelassen habt. Fische aber vorwiegend vom Ufer. Seid Ihr auch Forellenfischen gewesen?

Gruß aus Dörrenbach/Pfalz
Kokannee


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*



jannisO schrieb:


> sehr schöner Bericht von dir Michael #6
> es hat mir Freude bereitet diesen genüsslich zu inhalieren.
> aus meiner Sicht der beste Bericht aus DK, welchen ich bisher gelesen habe.
> kurze Frage jedoch von mir. kannste mir PM die Anschrift vom BonbonLand senden.
> ...


 

Hallo,

BONBON LAND Gartnervej 2. DK-4684 HOLME-OLSTRUP 

www.bonbonland.dk

Ist auf Loland. Entweder mit der Fähre rüber und 120 km fahren oder über die Beltbrück, dann sind es ca. 170 km von Langeland aus. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*



kokanee schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht, schöne Bilder, werde ab 21.08.10:vik: in Bukkemose sein. Mal sehn ob ihr noch ein paar Fische im Teich gelassen habt. Fische aber vorwiegend vom Ufer. Seid Ihr auch Forellenfischen gewesen?
> 
> Gruß aus Dörrenbach/Pfalz
> Kokannee


 
Hi..... ein Pfälzer:vik:, dann sind wir ja Landsmänner:m

Da sind noch jede Menge Fische drin, das kann ich Dir versprechen. 
Forellenfischen waren wir nicht. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## john_dory (15. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie versprochen kommt hier mein Bericht von einer Woche  Familien-/Angelurlaub in Langeland, welchen wir in der Zeit von 07.08 -  14.08.2010 in Bukkemose verbrachten.



Hallo Michael,

toller Bericht, muss schon sagen!

Wir sind seit vielen Jahren im Frühjahr nach Langeland gefahren, aber  die letzten Jahre wurde es immer schlechter mit den Fängen und so haben  wir dieses Jahr etwas anderes probiert. Aber wenn ich das hier so  lese...wird's 2011 wohl doch wieder Langeland. Muss gleich mal eine  'Befragung' bei meinen Sportsfreunden durchführen. Kann gut sein, dass  ich dich danach noch mit ein paar Fragen löchere!

#h


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Hei Michael!
Schöner Bericht und tolle Fänge!
Nachdem ich hier ja schon das eine oder andere negative über Haus&Boot gehört habe, bin ich froh, daß doch nicht alle derselben Meinung sind.
Eigentlich haben wir immer über H&B gebucht und waren bisher immer zufrieden.
Die Slippe ist soweit noch i.o? Da gab es ja auch schon Hiobsbotschaften, nicht mehr oder nur bedingt benutzbar.
Das Bonbon-Land wäre ja auch noch ne Alternative zum Legoland.
Noch 8 Wochen........


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Klasse Bericht und schöne Fotos!!!


----------



## Michael Horn (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Hei Michael!
> Schöner Bericht und tolle Fänge!
> Nachdem ich hier ja schon das eine oder andere negative über Haus&Boot gehört habe, bin ich froh, daß doch nicht alle derselben Meinung sind.
> Eigentlich haben wir immer über H&B gebucht und waren bisher immer zufrieden.
> ...


 
Ich habe das auch gelesen, aber muss sollte man sich immer sein eigenes Bild machen. 

Ich war auch schon bei Torben Hansen, Betonung liegt auf "war". Nachdem er mir aber wegen einer defekten Nachtischlampe (kostet bei Ikea höchstens 10 Euro) meine 100 Euro Kaution komplett einbehalten hat, bin ich nicht mehr zu ihm und werde dort auch nie mehr buchen. 
Das finde ich zum Beispiel eine Frechheit und nicht wenn zum Beispiel etwas nicht richtig sauber ist wie es evtl. sein sollte.  

Wir waren wie gesagt mit Haus und Boot sehr zufrieden und werden im nächsten Sommer sicherlich wieder dort buchen.
Bei uns hatte z. B. die Waschmaschine einen defekt. Bin ich zu Morten und schwups stand eine neue da. Wen man Tips zur Fischerei brauchte, nahm sich Morten immer Zeit. So wie beispielsweise auch Nicolai vom IBI Bootsverleih oder Thomas vom Angelgeschäft Spodsberg. Die Jungs sind einfach gut drauf.

Die Slipanlage in Bukkemose ist sehr gut in Schuß. Habe nach jeder Angeltour das Boot getrailert. Dauerte 2 Minuten. Nur bei stärkerem Ostwind hatten wir einmal leichte Probleme, da dieser direkt auf die Rampe drückt.   
Legoland steht nächstes Jahr im Sommer auf dem Programm. Die Kinder durften entscheiden und diese haben sich für das Bonbonland entschieden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*



john_dory schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> toller Bericht, muss schon sagen!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Peter, 

ich fahre auch seit 15 Jahren jedes Jahr mind. einmal nach Langeland. Auch bei uns waren die Fänge in den letzten 2-3 Jahren echt bescheiden. Dieses Jahr sowohl im Frühjahr, als auch im Sommer absolut Top. 

Hatte auch im Frühjahr ausführlich berichtet. Den Bericht findest Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188167&highlight=Langeland+live

Kannst Du Dir mal in Ruhe reinziehen und wenn Du Fragen hast einfach loslegen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Hej Michael Horn, na, klappt doch auch im Süden der Insel. Sehr schöner Bericht und auch gute Fische.
Für deine Kids hätte ich noch das:
http://www.fjord-baelt.dk/
Da kannst du die Schweinis mal ganz von der Nähe sehen.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Puuuh! Da fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen!
Dann kann ich da ja beruhigt hinfahren;-)
Ich hoffe ja mal wieder auf einen goldenen Oktober;-)
Ich konnte damals, als es noch Osterkov war, mit Stefan Lühring sehr gut, hatte dann aber nicht mehr den Draht zu Haus und Boot gefunden. na werden sehen;-))
Slippe i.O., Fisch vorhanden, jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter passen
Fjord&Belt ist übrigens super, vor allem, wenn die Kinder noch klein sind, Krebse angeln, Fische zum anfassen im kleinen Becken, Schweinswale und Seehunde durchs große Bullauge, einfach super.
Kannst sonst mal unter Andrees Angelreisen unter Dänemark-> Reiseberichte -> Dänemark -> Langeland im Oktober, Andreas und Familie, da waren wir auch im Fjoed&Belt


----------



## Michael Horn (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Dann werde ich mir das für nächstes Jahr ebenfalls ins Auge fassen. nächsten Sommer werden wir für 2 Wochen oben sein. 

Danke schon mal. 

@Multe
Ja..... auch im Süden kann man schöne Fische fangen. Ich musste gleich an Dich und Deine Aussage denken, dass die großen Dorsche nur bei Spodsberg gefangen werden. 

Ich habe bei Thomas und Nicolai nach Dir gefragt. Nicolai meinte, dass Du vorzeigtig nach Hause musstest. Schade, hätte DIch gerne mal persönlich kennengelernt.

Gruß


----------



## Multe (16. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

_@Michael Horn

Ich habe bei Thomas und Nicolai nach Dir gefragt. Nicolai meinte, dass Du vorzeigtig nach Hause musstest. Schade, hätte DIch gerne mal persönlich kennengelernt._ 

Da hast du bestimmt etwas falsches verstanden. Normal wären wir den ganzen August auf LL. Da aber meine Frau nach einer OP immer noch in der Klinik ist, haben wir das leider absagen müssen.:c
Nun hoffe wir, irgendwann im September für 4 Wochen nach LL zu kommen.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja einmal in der Pfalz oder nächstes Jahr auf LL.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (18. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

So hat es mir Nicolai auch gesagt, er meinte, dass Deine Frau krank wäre. 

Nächstes Jahr sind wir von 20 - 30. 04 auf LL.

Man, wenn es nur schon wieder soweit wäre. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Robbaz (18. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Sehr geiler Bericht. #6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## shorty 38 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Klasse Bericht und ich freu mich schon auf den Oktober. Bin dann 2 Wochen vor Ort. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Hi Shorty, 

wann und wo bist Du im Oktober. 

Ich habe heute kurzentschlossen eine Woche mit Familie gebucht. Wir sind wieder bei Haus und Boot in Bukkemose...... und zwar vom 09. bis 16.10 

Aber diesmal mit eigenem Boot. Habe mir eine Rana14 gekauft. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Zurück aus Bukkemose / Langeland - 07.08. - 14.08.2010*

Meinen Glückwunsch zum Boot und gelungenen Kurzurlaub.

Grüssle Cd


----------

